# Cougar neue und überarbeitete Netzteile zur CeBit 2011 *Update*



## poiu (9. Februar 2011)

*Cougar neue und überarbeitete Netzteile zur CeBit 2011 *Update**

Cougar neue und  Überarbeitete  Netzteile zur CeBit 2011

Update II

Für alle Netzteil Interessierten gibt es noch einen Grund denn Cougar Stand in Halle 17 zu besichtigen, denn 

auch dieses Jahr gibt es am dort  täglich auf der CeBIT zwei Netzteile pro Messetag zu Gewinnen und zwar ein A400 und ein CMX550.​
viel Glück  

quelle: offizielle Pressemitteilung

*UPDATE * *16.02.2011*+ neue Bilder

In einer heutigen Pressemitteilung hat Cougar die Bisherigen Daten Bestätigt, außerdem wurde mit einem Nebensatz ein Cougar 80+ Platinum Netzteil mit 700W Leistung erwähnt.​
Weiter Einzelheiten wurden nicht genannt, das verwendete Bild sieht aber arg nach Photoshop aus 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        









Zur CeBit gibt es neues von Cougar, einige Serien wurden überarbeitet und einem Facelifting unterzogen. 


*Cougar RS *​





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Cougar greift mit einer neuen Low Buget RS Serie denn niedrig Preis Sektor an,
 die Netzteile bieten nur 80 Plus Standard Zertifizierung
 und ordnen sich somit unter die erfolgreiche Cougar A Serie ein. 
Eine gewisse Ähnlichkeit zu der überarbeiteten A Serie lässt sich definitiv erkennen .​
Die RS Serie bietet:​ 

80 + Standard
[*]			Unterstützung für Multi GPU
[*]			Japanische Elektrolyt Kondensatoren
[*]			Temperatur gesteuerten 120mm Lüfter
[*]			Active PFC
[*]			Energy Star 5.0
[*]			OCP, SCP, OVP, UVP & OPP


warten wir denn Preis und die ersten Reviews ab. 


*Cougar GX *





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Auf dem Ersten blick fällt einem der neue  Fangrill  auf 
(Klick altes Cougar GX),
ob hier auf User wünsche und Kritiken  eingegangen worden ist
*Klick * kann man nur vermuten.



 Zwei neue Modelle sind auch gelistet, mit 700W & 900W Leitung 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Außerdem verbaut Cougar in seiner Premium
Serie Flache Kabel , leider lassen sich aufgrund des kleinen Fotos
nicht viele aussagen dazu machen. ​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







Viel interessanter für die meisten Silent Fans
sind aber die Verbesserung im Netzteil, denn hier wurde
ein Neu Entwickelter Lüfter verbaut. Dazu gibt es viel 
Später mehr 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Die übrigen Eckdaten wie 80+ Gold, EuP, 50°C Dauerlast... sind natürlich wieder am Board ​


*Cougar CMX *​




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





auch hier kommt der neue Fangrill zum Einsatz 
und es gibt  Neuzugänge mit 400W, 450W, 850W und 1200W Leistung .

Die übrigen Eckdaten wie 80+ Bronze, EuP Konformität, 50°C Dauerlast,... sind identisch.​
*EDIT* In der Tabelle zum CMX700 scheint ein Fehler zu sein denn 700W mit 567W@12V wäre ungewöhnlich, das entspreche eher einem 600/650W, außerdem wäre das Cougar A 660 gleichstark? Abwarten.




*Cougar A*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

[/CENTER]


Auch hier ein Facelifting der Modellserie 
und drei neue Modelle mit 560W, 660W und 760W​

Somit entfallen wohl die aktuellen Power/PowerX Serien 
aus der Produktpalette und gehen in die Cougar A Serie über, verständlich und sinnvoll .​

Anmerkung:
Ob alle Neuzugänge in denn verschiedenen Serien jemals denn Deutschen Markt erreichen werden, kann man mit Bestimmtheit nicht sagen!
Das 1,2kW Modell war schon längere Zeit gelistet, aber in Deutschland bisher nicht erhältlich. Die Auflistung hier dürfte wohl alle Weltweit erhältlichen  Cougar beinhalten, regional gibt es dann Unterschiede.

MfG
poiu

PS Falls ihr Fehler Findet, PN an mich 

PPS: falls Quellen angaben gewünscht sind, ich bin die Quelle XD bzw der Katalog denn ich hier hab.

Edit Im Anhang findet ihr eine Teil Kopie des CeBit Katalogs Klick


----------



## Dr Bakterius (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: Cougar Überarbeitete Netzteile zur CeBit 2011*

Schade das GX 700 kommt etwas zu spät. Mich würde auch mal interessieren ob es Änderungen bei den S / SX Modellen gibt. Hoffendlich wird das CPU Stromkabel auch geändert, denn 8 pol. + 4 pol. + 4 pol. ist doch sehr Gewöhnungsbedürftig


----------



## poiu (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: Cougar Überarbeitete Netzteile zur CeBit 2011*

Ob das GX700 überhaupt hier erhältlich sein wird ist wie bei den anderen Modellen Fraglich.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: Cougar Überarbeitete Netzteile zur CeBit 2011*

Man wird es wohl erfahren. Wait and see


----------



## Skysnake (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: Cougar Überarbeitete Netzteile zur CeBit 2011*

Hab ich was verpasst? 

Warum ist das 8er CPU Kabel als 4+4 Variante sehr gewöhnungsbedürftig 

Das ist doch ganz normal. Es gibt halt auch 4 Pol CPU Stecker, und wenn das mal steckt macht es ja auch keinen Unterschied. 

Oder findeste 6+2 PCI-E Stecker aus gewöhnungsbedürftig?


----------



## 0Martin21 (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: Cougar Überarbeitete Netzteile zur CeBit 2011*

sehen schon mal sehr schön aus, wenn jetzt noch die Preise gut sind.


----------



## Philipus II (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: Cougar Überarbeitete Netzteile zur CeBit 2011*

Die Abkehr von orange dominierten Netzteilen zu eher schwarzer Lackierung habe ich ja schon vor einem Jahr gefordert. Cougar positioniert sich optisch immer besser.


----------



## Dartwurst (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: Cougar Überarbeitete Netzteile zur CeBit 2011*

Sehr schade das das Orange weg ist. War mal etwas anderes. Die neuen gefallen mir nicht ganz so gut.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: Cougar Überarbeitete Netzteile zur CeBit 2011*



> Warum ist das 8er CPU Kabel als 4+4 Variante sehr gewöhnungsbedürftig


Nein es ist 8 pol. und zusätzlich 2 x 4 pol.  ( bei den grösseren Modellen ). 2 x 4 pol.  hätte ich als Normal angesehen. -> klick dort aus Spezifikationen gehen und auf die Kabelabbildungen klicken besonders ab 700W


----------



## 0Martin21 (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: Cougar Überarbeitete Netzteile zur CeBit 2011*



Dartwurst schrieb:


> Sehr schade das das Orange weg ist. War mal etwas anderes. Die neuen gefallen mir nicht ganz so gut.


kannst du doch lackieren, dann haste dein orange


----------



## poiu (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: Cougar Überarbeitete Netzteile zur CeBit 2011*

die CMX sind ja noch Orange

http://www.cougar-world.com/img/photos/cougar_cmx/large/cougar_cmx1000_2.jpg

aber der Lack der GX Serie ist auch schon einzigartig.


----------



## 0Martin21 (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: Cougar Überarbeitete Netzteile zur CeBit 2011*



poiu schrieb:


> ...aber der Lack der GX Serie ist auch schon einzigartig.




ja, das stimmt auch, bin schon am überlegen, denn ich bin am Planen einen Casmods und da könnte das passen. aber erst mal sehen.


----------



## poiu (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: Cougar Überarbeitete Netzteile zur CeBit 2011*

Seit ich denn das erste mal gesehen habe, hab ich mir ein Gehäuse so Lackiert gewünscht das wäre


----------



## Skysnake (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: Cougar Überarbeitete Netzteile zur CeBit 2011*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Nein es ist 8 pol. und zusätzlich 2 x 4 pol.  ( bei den grösseren Modellen ). 2 x 4 pol.  hätte ich als Normal angesehen. -> klick dort aus Spezifikationen gehen und auf die Kabelabbildungen klicken besonders ab 700W



Hä ich versteh wirklich nicht was du meinst 

Bei den größeren NT's gibt es halt den (4+4) Stecker ganz normal, und dazu dann halt noch einen 8er Stecker. Macht ja auch Sinn. Wenn du nur nen 4er Stecker hast, dann nimmst du den 4+4. Beim nem 8er den 8er oder (4+4), bei 8+4 oder 8+8 Steckplatz nimmste dann halt beide Kabel.

Sowas gibt es ja durchaus bei einigen Mainboards wie dem SR-2 etc. Grad 2x8 Pin hab ich schon öfters gesehen auf OC Boards.

Das dann bei manchen Netzteilen nochmal ein 4er dazu kommt ist zwar etwas overkill, auf der anderen Seite aber auch gleich Zukunftssicher, zumal man so ein Premium NT sicherlich 5 Jahre oder länger verwenden wird.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: Cougar Überarbeitete Netzteile zur CeBit 2011*

Naja ist halt Gewöhnungsbedürftig. Aber ich hoffe das Cougar den farbenfrohen Gehäusen treu bleibt, nur die Sleeves dürfen gerne einfarbig sein


----------



## Westcoast (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: Cougar Überarbeitete Netzteile zur CeBit 2011*

cougar baut echt gut netzteile. die bauteile haben eine gute qualität. 
optisch sehen die netzteile edel aus. danke für die informationen.


----------



## 0Martin21 (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: Cougar Überarbeitete Netzteile zur CeBit 2011*

das einzige die Kabel sind nicht soooooo, mein geschmack, aber da kann man ja noch Sleeven.


----------



## Painkiller (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: Cougar Überarbeitete Netzteile zur CeBit 2011*

Danke für die News! 

Ändert sich denn auch was bei den Innereien oder bleibts beim Lüfter?


----------



## poiu (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: Cougar Überarbeitete Netzteile zur CeBit 2011*

@Painkiller

Kann ich nicht sagen, hab ja die Netzteile nicht gesehen, das wird sich erst bei Tests Herausstellen.


Update: 

bild hinzugefügt

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=313670&stc=1&d=1297265501


----------



## Painkiller (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: Cougar Überarbeitete Netzteile zur CeBit 2011*

@ poiu

Ich seh schon^^ Wir müssen den Christian quälen, damit wir mehr Infos bekommen.


----------



## kleinerSchuh (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: Cougar Überarbeitete Netzteile zur CeBit 2011*

Sehr gute News!
Das Netzteil kommt (wie keines) aber lange nicht an das PCGH Abo Chieftec ran
Oder doch - wir brauchen Restwelligkeitstests!
Gruß


----------



## poiu (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: Cougar Überarbeitete Netzteile zur CeBit 2011*

danke freut mich  


es gibt einige Reviews mit Restwelligkeit zu verschiedenen Serien:

Cougar GX 700 W Power Supply Review | Hardware Secrets

Cougar GX 1050W + Designvergleich - Gehäuse, Kühlung, Netzteile - Planet 3DNow!

Cougar CMX 550W - Gehäuse, Kühlung, Netzteile - Planet 3DNow!

Cougar A450 450W - Gehäuse, Kühlung, Netzteile - Planet 3DNow!

zu denn überarbeiteten Serien natürlich noch nicht.


----------



## Philipus II (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: Cougar Überarbeitete Netzteile zur CeBit 2011*

Die Farbe des Netzteils sollte zumindest am Luftauslass Schwarz oder Grau sein, um das Netzteil nicht für viele Einsatzzwecke zu disqualifizieren.
Nicht alle PCs werden zum Zocken verwendet


----------



## .Mac (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: Cougar Überarbeitete Netzteile zur CeBit 2011*

Hui, die flachen Kabel sind toll, nur die Ummantellung schaut nicht gerade toll aus, trotzdem warte ich mal und schaue wie die Reviews ausfallen.


----------



## _*Andi*_ (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: Cougar Überarbeitete Netzteile zur CeBit 2011*

die lüftergitter sind cool, ich glaube ich hol mir eins von denen, wenn sie in deutschland verfügbar sind.
aber das Cougar A sieht ein bisschen(lüfterabdeckung) nach NOName billig aus nur von oben betrachtet.
ich frage mich aber noch warum die hersteller nicht mal komplett gesleevte (also mit Mdpc-X sleeve) nt´s rausbringen o als special edition z.b.

mfg


----------



## Weichkeks (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: Cougar Überarbeitete Netzteile zur CeBit 2011*

Cougar ist ja ganz schön am schuften immer neue NTs und Revisionen TOP 
weiter so ich werde wieder Cougar Netzteile kaufen


----------



## poiu (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: Cougar Überarbeitete und neue Netzteile zur CeBit 2011*

SO heute ein Update hinzugefügt 



Spoiler






poiu schrieb:


> *Cougar RS [/*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


​


​


----------



## 0Martin21 (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: Cougar neue und überarbeitete Netzteile zur CeBit 2011*

fein, fein


----------



## poiu (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: Cougar neue und überarbeitete Netzteile zur CeBit 2011*

die Cougar RS sind nun auch Offiziell gelistet auf der COugar Homepage:

cougar-world.com: COUGAR RS

auf der Page aber noch im alten Cougar A Design.

der Data Sheet

http://www.cougar-world.de/fileadmi...e/Netzteile/COUGAR RS/COUGAR RS datasheet.pdf


----------



## hulkhardy1 (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Cougar neue und überarbeitete Netzteile zur CeBit 2011*

Na toll eben habe ich mit das GX 800Watt NT gekauft und jetzt kommt ein Update. Das mit dem Grill, nagut der macht leichte Luft Geräusche aber bei Gehäusen wo das NT unten sitzt und gedreht ist, finde ich es eher von Vorteil da durch das alte Gitter keine Schrauben oder klein Teiler fallen können. Mit den Flachen Kabeln das wäre super wenn du zum alten GX kompatible wären, die würd ich mir dann nachbestellen. Das mit dem CPU Stromanschluss ist ne Katastrophe, 8Pin+2x4 Pin+1x4Pinn, das kann man nicht abnehmen fliegt im Gehäuse rum. Ich hoffe auch das sich da was getan hat. Aber sonst ist es wohl das beste NT auf dem Markt sogar noch vor Enermax Modu87+.


----------



## PixelSign (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Cougar neue und überarbeitete Netzteile zur CeBit 2011*

die flachen kabel sind eine feine sache


----------



## 0Martin21 (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Cougar neue und überarbeitete Netzteile zur CeBit 2011*

meine ich auch nur die Farbe ist sehr gewönungsbedürftig, aber wir meckern auf ein sehr hoher Nievau.


----------



## poiu (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: Cougar neue und überarbeitete Netzteile zur CeBit 2011*

Edit Im Anhang findet ihr eine Teil Kopie des CeBit Katalogs alsPDF

nebenbei wurde mir aus einer anderen QUelle bestätigt das entsprechende Lüftertests schon in der Vorbereitung sind.


----------



## GTA 3 (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: Cougar neue und überarbeitete Netzteile zur CeBit 2011*

Wann genau erscheint, denn der *Cougar CMX850 Watt ?    *Dann wär ich garantiert Zukunftssicher für spätere Grakas!


----------



## poiu (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: Cougar neue und überarbeitete Netzteile zur CeBit 2011 *Update**

Update 




poiu schrieb:


> Cougar neue und  Überarbeitete  Netzteile zur CeBit 2011
> 
> In einer heutigen Pressemitteilung hat Cougar die Bisherigen Daten Bestätigt, außerdem wurde mit einem Nebensatz ein Cougar 80+ Platinum Netzteil mit 700W Leistung erwähnt.​
> Weiter Einzelheiten wurden nicht genannt, das verwendete Bild sieht aber arg nach Photoshop aus
> ...



Im Anhang findet ihr auch neue Bilder


----------



## poiu (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Cougar neue und überarbeitete Netzteile zur CeBit 2011 *Update**

Update II



poiu schrieb:


> Für alle Netzteil Interessierten gibt es noch einen Grund denn Cougar Stand in Halle 17 zu besichtigen, denn
> 
> auch dieses Jahr gibt es am dort  täglich auf der CeBIT zwei Netzteile pro Messetag zu Gewinnen und A400 und ein CMX550.​
> quelle: offizielle Pressemitteilung
> ...


----------



## hulkhardy1 (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Cougar neue und überarbeitete Netzteile zur CeBit 2011 *Update**

Ich weiß jetzt nicht ob es schon gepostet wurde aber die Flachen Kabel sind mit allen Cougar NT's mit KM kompatible also man kann sie nach kaufen. Habe ich vom Cougar Support also Compucase.


----------



## Lolm@n (24. Februar 2011)

Skysnake schrieb:
			
		

> Hä ich versteh wirklich nicht was du meinst
> 
> Bei den größeren NT's gibt es halt den (4+4) Stecker ganz normal, und dazu dann halt noch einen 8er Stecker. Macht ja auch Sinn. Wenn du nur nen 4er Stecker hast, dann nimmst du den 4+4. Beim nem 8er den 8er oder (4+4), bei 8+4 oder 8+8 Steckplatz nimmste dann halt beide Kabel.
> 
> ...



SDie gibrs nicht nur im SR-2 jedes aktuelle Board welches fürs OCen gemacht wurde hat das. z.B. alle mb's der classified serie 
Die ROG serie von asus und bei gigabyte ich meinte vom ud5 oder ud7 aufwärts.

Sent from my iPhone using PCGHExtreme


----------

